# WW2 unit abbreviations



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Martin Schenkel <martins@smartt.com>* on *Fri, 18 Feb 2000 23:10:57 -0800*
Can anybody help me with the following abbreviations:
No.1 FDS, RCAMC
CBO M Staff, RCA
2nd MAC, RCASC
3rd CCS, RCAMC
I know the Corps abbreviations, but its the part before it that I‘m
having trouble with. Any help is appreciated.
Regards,
Martin
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sat, 19 Feb 2000 15:03:09 -0800*
When posted to 4 Fld Amb RCAMC as RCASC increment in 1960 the abbreviations
you ask about were in use However as we all know unit and sub unit
identification changed over the years. The designations I am familiar with
would be
FDS RCAMC   Forward Dressing Section or Field Dressing Station early on.
CCS RCAMC Causality Clearing Section or Station later on Light vehicle
evacuation from Unit and Fld Amb Vehicles  1/4 Ton  Jeep Amb from the FDS
then at the CCS stabilization some Triage and evacuation rearward in 3/4 Ton
Box Ambs or Trucks for walking wounded.
CCS in 1960 consisted of
  1 x MO  Lt or Jnr Captain
  1 x RCAMC Sgt
   2 X RCAMC Cpls
   8 to 10 RCAMC Ptes.  1 would be storeman RCAMC
   1 X RCASC Cpl or LCpl Tpt
    9 to 10 RCASC Drivers
    1 x RCASC Cook
    Equipment
    2  1/2 Ton SMP with attached Tentage  rolled out from truck two poles
up only panniers on ground in side
2 stretcher racks 
    1 x 21/2 Ton Tra.  Kitchen and Rations plus water in jerry cans
    2 x Box Ambs however others could rotate forwards from Fld Amb and or
other  CCS
    4 x in some cases 6  1/4 ton Jeep Amb
     1 x  1/4 Ton GS with Tra.
Weapons
      11x SMG  1 x Rifle  1 x C-2, 1 x Rocket Launcher Defensive stores as
issued but had to be carried on Cook trailer.
     In passing all RCASC Drivers posted to Fld Amb and employed on
Ambulance had to qualify as Amb Drivers remember Canada with Geneva
convention did not allow RCAMC personnel to carry weapons so defense was
limited to RCASC personnel in passing stressed priority was to
protect the wounded,
protect the vehicle
protect the RCAMC personnel
 4 Fld Amb RCAMC was 2 Brigade‘s  Fld Amb, at this time and also consisted
of 2 Airborne Medical Detachment a add hoc unit drawn from personnel posted
to Fld Amb. Unit was Platoon sized and when deployed commanded by a Captain
MO RCAMC.
  4 Fld Amb RCAMC was used a lot as training unit for medical school various
level qualification courses, such as medical group 4 etc. also annual large
scale exercise of a Brigade in retreat, and a NATO annual where a Medical
Disaster add hoc unit  created from Medical School and 4 Fld Amb would
treat over a thousand casualties of a Nuclear strike in one hour School
children Dependents and local farmers were involved. Causality sim begin the
evening before.
  I remember one such Demonstration where NATO Officers were accompanied by
Warsaw Pact Offices and Non NATO Commonwealth Officers as spectators.
Hope this helps.
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: Martin Schenkel 
To: Cdn Army Mailing List 
Sent: Friday, February 18, 2000 11:10 PM
Subject: WW2 unit abbreviations
> Can anybody help me with the following abbreviations:
>
> No.1 FDS, RCAMC
> CBO M Staff, RCA
> 2nd MAC, RCASC
> 3rd CCS, RCAMC
>
> I know the Corps abbreviations, but its the part before it that I‘m
> having trouble with. Any help is appreciated.
>
> Regards,
>
> Martin
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Martin Schenkel <martins@smartt.com>* on *Sat, 19 Feb 2000 21:41:26 -0800*
Lawson wrote:
> When posted to 4 Fld Amb RCAMC as RCASC increment in 1960 the abbreviations
> you ask about were in use However as we all know unit and sub unit
> identification changed over the years. The designations I am familiar with
> would be
> FDS RCAMC   Forward Dressing Section or Field Dressing Station early on.
> CCS RCAMC Causality Clearing Section or Station later on Light vehicle
> evacuation from Unit and Fld Amb Vehicles  1/4 Ton  Jeep Amb from the FDS
> then at the CCS stabilization some Triage and evacuation rearward in 3/4 Ton
> Box Ambs or Trucks for walking wounded.
> CCS in 1960 consisted of
>   1 x MO  Lt or Jnr Captain
>   1 x RCAMC Sgt
>    2 X RCAMC Cpls
>    8 to 10 RCAMC Ptes.  1 would be storeman RCAMC
>    1 X RCASC Cpl or LCpl Tpt
>     9 to 10 RCASC Drivers
>     1 x RCASC Cook
>     Equipment
>     2  1/2 Ton SMP with attached Tentage  rolled out from truck two poles
> up only panniers on ground in side
>
> 2 stretcher racks 
>     1 x 21/2 Ton Tra.  Kitchen and Rations plus water in jerry cans
>     2 x Box Ambs however others could rotate forwards from Fld Amb and or
> other  CCS
>     4 x in some cases 6  1/4 ton Jeep Amb
>      1 x  1/4 Ton GS with Tra.
> Weapons
>       11x SMG  1 x Rifle  1 x C-2, 1 x Rocket Launcher Defensive stores as
> issued but had to be carried on Cook trailer.
>      In passing all RCASC Drivers posted to Fld Amb and employed on
> Ambulance had to qualify as Amb Drivers remember Canada with Geneva
> convention did not allow RCAMC personnel to carry weapons so defense was
> limited to RCASC personnel in passing stressed priority was to
> protect the wounded,
> protect the vehicle
> protect the RCAMC personnel
>  4 Fld Amb RCAMC was 2 Brigade‘s  Fld Amb, at this time and also consisted
> of 2 Airborne Medical Detachment a add hoc unit drawn from personnel posted
> to Fld Amb. Unit was Platoon sized and when deployed commanded by a Captain
> MO RCAMC.
>   4 Fld Amb RCAMC was used a lot as training unit for medical school various
> level qualification courses, such as medical group 4 etc. also annual large
> scale exercise of a Brigade in retreat, and a NATO annual where a Medical
> Disaster add hoc unit  created from Medical School and 4 Fld Amb would
> treat over a thousand casualties of a Nuclear strike in one hour School
> children Dependents and local farmers were involved. Causality sim begin the
> evening before.
>   I remember one such Demonstration where NATO Officers were accompanied by
> Warsaw Pact Offices and Non NATO Commonwealth Officers as spectators.
> Hope this helps.
> Keith Lawson
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Martin Schenkel 
> To: Cdn Army Mailing List 
> Sent: Friday, February 18, 2000 11:10 PM
> Subject: WW2 unit abbreviations
>
> > Can anybody help me with the following abbreviations:
> >
> > No.1 FDS, RCAMC
> > CBO M Staff, RCA
> > 2nd MAC, RCASC
> > 3rd CCS, RCAMC
> >
> > I know the Corps abbreviations, but its the part before it that I‘m
> > having trouble with. Any help is appreciated.
> >
> > Regards,
> >
> > Martin
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

